# La Folia



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Enjoy various versions of this piece from Milstein and Szeryng to Shumsky and beyond:

La Folia


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Maestro Savall and colleagues ~ simply wonderful.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Factoid: The earliest known set of variations for orchestra, stand-alone and without solo instrument, is Salieri's Variations on La Folia from 1815. The honor was long given to Brahms' Haydn Variations from 1873...


----------

